# April 2015: "Shades of Grey" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on April** 25th, 2015 at 7:30pm EST*.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2015)

Voted.


----------



## escorial (Apr 17, 2015)

voted


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2015)

NEVER have shades of grey been so brilliant [rcallaci]
NEVER have  shades of grey been so hilarious [PiP]
NEVER have shades of grey been so intriguing and so skillfully written about as here... by the creative poets at WF!


POETS RULE !!


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> NEVER have  shades of grey been so hilarious [PiP]



thank you, Fire. I had great fun writing it


----------



## TKent (Apr 17, 2015)

Great job everyone!!  Voted


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 22, 2015)

Made my vote! Everyone did an awesome job! 

So much grey =p


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 26, 2015)

*"Shades of Grey" Challenge Winner*

Well done Rcallaci.  It was a quality piece.
I'm astonished that mine even made one vote - especially after spelling epitaph wrong (oops!).
Well done to everyone who took part.


----------



## escorial (Apr 26, 2015)

well done..


----------

